
Use of WhatsApp in NHS 'widespread', say doctors - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40507440
======
ernopp
And the NHS is the world's largest purchasers of fax machines in the world in
2017 [http://www.nationalhealthexecutive.com/Health-Care-
News/digi...](http://www.nationalhealthexecutive.com/Health-Care-News/digital-
doldrums-nhs-remains-worlds-largest-purchaser-of-fax-machines)

